
How an Associate Engineer Training Program Recruited Senior Developers - dsil
https://technology.cloverhealth.com/how-an-associate-engineer-training-program-recruited-senior-developers-80227a5e55a8
======
michael_LN
not what I've seen, i worked at a place that decided to only hire junior
junior debs for a year because they're cheaper and everythig went to shit,
most the seniors left

